# Joe's Muskies



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone else read the trib today. Looks like the DWR is concidering Tiger Muskie at Joe's Valley Reservoir. If it's true I think it would be great. Any other thoughts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Did they suddenly start their own TM program? I was under the impression that purchasing the tigers was too risky with their disease (wasn't it VHS or something?). I thought Utah's TM fishery was a sure loss.

That would be interesting though. That lake is pretty deep and holds a lot of different fish, already. It would help with the chubs. All I've ever caught out of there are fish under the slot.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Haven't looked into any of the details... You seem to know much more than I. The article was mainly about the splake and slot limit, concidering lowering the up end of the slot to 18 inches and letting people take the state limit, instead of 2. There was a pic of a monster splake as well. Still, like you LOAH, I love the S.C. stream  but muskies would be interesting...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Id like to see a stump filled pond/lake/res in the northern region filled with pike. I would think that they would do better than the TM's anyhow... 

To ask a stupid question, where is Joe's Valley?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

waltny said:


> Id like to see a stump filled pond/lake/res in the northern region filled with pike. I would think that they would do better than the TM's anyhow...
> 
> To ask a stupid question, *where is Joe's Valley*?


Emery County, not too far from Orangeville/Castle Dale. Great place, it's where I spend most of my fall


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...And where I spend most of my REM sleep. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Paradise, atv riding heaven, several quaility rivers, lakes o plenty, with tons of free camping. Right now it is burried in 15 ft of snow :evil:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you sure about that? I'll let you know how that region looks tomorrow.

In fact, JVR is only at 6980 or something. Should even have some open water by now. A nearby reservoir at only a 700 ft difference is wide open. Although Joe's is tucked back into the hills a bit more.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No I haven't been up there for a couple of months. Last time I was there is was icy cold and the snow was really deep. Where ya headed 2morrow? PM if not want the world to know. I can't wait to get back up in that canyon have a 4 day trip planned for July...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Vivian Park Pond? I have heard there are some monsters there! J/K he and grandpa D are splitting the gas money for the hatchery trip...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

waltny said:


> Id like to see a stump filled pond/lake/res in the northern region filled with pike. I would think that they would do better than the TM's anyhow...


Northern Pike are a mistake in most Utah waters because of their propensity to overpopulate and stunt in the wrong water...this is the number one reason tiger musky are preferred in the West to pike--they cannot reproduce, they are easily managed, and their numbers are controlled through stocking.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

sadly i've never been to joes valley


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Id like to see a stump filled pond/lake/res in the northern region filled with pike. I would think that they would do better than the TM's anyhow...
> ...


+1...the sole reason Utah DWR began stocking TMs in the mid 80s was to thin out and contol the pan fish populations that were becoming severly stunted.

Midwest Musky anglers I've communicated with are amazed at how healthy Utah's TMs look and are doubly amazed at their fast growth rate. From the amount of TMs we've caught I've yet to see one that isn't healthy looking. They're thriving and doing very well here. However, in very warm weather and high water temps any large fish will have a tough time surviving after being fought to exhaustion. :|

As was stated in the previous post they're a sterile fish and once one is removed thats one less. I only wish the DWR would increase the legal size limit to 46". Yes, I know a fish is legal to keep over 40" but C&Ring numerous ones over 46" do you only then get a true appreciation of what an actual "throphy" size fish looks like IMHO. :wink:

Factoid: TMs do occur naturally in waters that have both parent species Northern and Musky.

As we all know, the stocking of TMs in Utah was halted because of the VHS outbreak in states MN and WI that we're supplying TM brood stock to Utah. Nasty virus that if it made it to Utah would certainly be devastating to Utah's fish habitat. Currently the DWR is looking into establishing it's own TM brood stock using I believe Recapture Reservoir south of Blanding. From DWR sources I've talked to a source for Musky eggs testing clean for VHS was found but DWR is still exploring are for Pike sperm that tests VHS free. Again from DWR sources they're very close to finding VHS free Pike sperm.

I can only hope DWR, soon within 2-years, is again able to stock TMs in Utah. They are a "fantastic" fish to catch!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

K2- I agree 100 percent that the legal keep size should be increased, or that none should be allowed to be kept. I have only had the pleasure of assisting a TM catch (long story) and have never hooked one myself, I'll be putting in the hours this year however :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> K2- I agree 100 or that none should be allowed to be kept.


++1 if my "Queen/King" (you pick) jewel crown head garmet would work and DWR agreed, deem it so, any TM caught would be immediately released.

It just amazes me at folks (yes they have the right :roll: ) who catch a 41-42 inch TM want it immediately hung on the wall. Amazing...if they only knew what a "TRUE" thropy TM fish looked like. :wink: :wink:


----------

